# Names of the Days



## Peairtach (Aug 19, 2013)

What were the names of the days of the week in biblical times, in Hebrew, Greek and/or Aramaic, and what do they signify in English?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eoghan (Aug 19, 2013)

I believe that in Hebrew they are simply numbered 1-6 the seventh being the Sabbath. Check it out at Which Day of the Week? | Sabbath Truth


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2013)

Named days of the week only date to the post roman period. 

The Hebrews as did all ancient people only used numbers to distinguish the days. A sabbath is not properly a named day of the week it is rather a name for the 7th day. Think of Sabaths as the equivalent of birthday or Christmas. It is on a set day but not always the same day of the week.


----------



## hikingthetrail37 (Aug 20, 2013)

True. The names we have now are: Sun, Moon, Tiw, Woden, Thor, Frigg, and Saturn.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Named days of the week only date to the post roman period.
> 
> The Hebrews as did all ancient people only used numbers to distinguish the days. A sabbath is not properly a named day of the week it is rather a name for the 7th day. Think of Sabaths as the equivalent of birthday or Christmas. It is on a set day but not always the same day of the week.



Thanks for that, and thanks to the other contributors.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------

